# 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen



## Der-Feri (11. März 2015)

*2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Hallo,

kann man problemlos 2 Tastaturen an einen PC anschließen? Da ich fürs Simracing ein rollbares Alu-Rig habe, würde ich an diesem gerne eine schnurlose Tastatur mit Mauspad anbringen und an meinem Schreibtsch die Normale lassen. Geht das ohne umstecken?


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Da ich mit meiner normalen Tastatur oft nicht ins Bios komme, habe ich zusätzlich noch eine billige Logitech angeschlossen, die hier rum lag. Die funktioniert immer und liegt bei mir auch unter der Tischplatte auf so´nem Rollbrett, also ähnlich wie bei Dir.  

Geht bei mir problemlos. Tippen kann ich wenn ich will jederzeit auf beiden. Beide Tastaturen sind über USB angeschlossen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Hatte ich auch schon mal probiert ohne Probleme. Wenn du den Platz hast?


----------



## Der-Feri (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Danke für die Info. Platzprobleme gibt es keine. Die Tastatur soll ja hier dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Das funktioniert einwandfrei. Du kannst dann praktisch auf beiden Tastaturen schreiben ohne eine extra abstecken zu müssen.


----------



## Der-Feri (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Danke für die Antworten. Die Logitech K400 sollte doch was taugen, oder?


----------



## fxler (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Ja klar, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ich habe auch eine wireless Tastaur immer dran, falls ich mal im Bett liege.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Ich hatte mal zum Spaß 4 Stück angeschlossen. Dann haben wir auf ner LAN versucht mit dieser Methode bei so einem Online-Tippspiel den Highscore im Schnellschreiben zu knacken. Wir sind brutal gescheitert, weil 4 Leute gleichzeitig nur Unsinn tippen.


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal zum Spaß *4 Stück* angeschlossen.



Warum wusste ich, dass das ausgerechnet von Dir kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Tastaturen an PC anschließen*

Ja wenn 4 Leute gleichzeitig tippen wollen, dann müssen halt 4 dran sein.  Wir haben auch schon mit 4 Leuten an einer Tastatur gezoggt. Das hatte zur Folge das die Beine abgebrochen sind.  Ich meine Cannonhill haben wir gezoggt, das ging mit 4 Leuten gleichzeitig auf einer Tastatur.  War damals immer saumäßig lustig auf LANs, als es noch kein Internet gab.


----------

